# December Giveaway



## Rex

To celebrate the one year anniversary of the Packgoat forum, Northwest Packgoats is giving away a complete custom fit saddle with your choice of color.[attachment=0:nryhq0v6]Alum-Saddle.jpg[/attachment:nryhq0v6]

If you have looked at these and wished you could get one, now is your chance to win one for free. Simply reply to this post by December 31st to be automatically entered to win.

A special thank you to everyone who has contributed to make the forum such a great place to hang out!


----------



## Sbell

oh, I like that, sign me up.


----------



## deenak

Awesome--Lenny would look great in it!!


----------



## Todd

Thanks for your generosity, please sign me up!


----------



## gsbswf

WOW, I guess the only down side to winning is that I would need to buy two more for the other kids... I can live with that!


----------



## timk

Count us in, that would look great on our newest member buster!

Tim Krantz


----------



## idahonancy

That is a great give away. Sign me up. IdahoNancy


----------



## Bob Jones

Very cool. Thanks.


----------



## sanhestar

that's a really cool giveaway. Sign me in!


----------



## Kidd

I'm new here and new to Goats in general. The wife wants us to get some goats for our small place and for the Gdaughter to have experiance with while growing up. I'm building a 20 x 10 Goat Hotel at present. I'll fence in about 3ac with a spring feed creek runnng the length and a small shallow pond. Lots of wild berries in the bottm area. I have raised cows and horses most of my life, so goats should be fun.


----------



## goatrange

Ho ho ho
Oh yah sign me up for one of these please.
These are awesome!!!
I have to concur ... thank you for your generosity.

Dwayne Smith
Kaslo BC


----------



## Nanno

Looks awesome! Put my name in the hat!


----------



## feederseaters

Nice Color. That would match the rest of my gear. Sign me up.
Very Generous!


----------



## pbfarm

What an awesome Christmas present this would be! Thank you for entering our name in the drawing.

Beth in Utah
with big moosey-Zeus the packgoat


----------



## Bear

sounds great sign me up.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I love red and mom wont get a goat until I get a pack set... OOOO!!!! definitley count me in!!!!


----------



## Tuffy

:shock: Wow!!!! I've been "Lurking" on this site for some time now, and I hate for my first post to be going for a give away..... but this is too good to pass on. Thank you for the oppertunity!!!! Tuffy


----------



## Shelly Borg

WOW. This is great! Please sign me up and thank you.


----------



## packswithgoats

Please sign me up too, my boys would love to get their hooves on one of those!


----------



## peak

okay, I'd be lying if i said i didn't want to win that thing...


----------



## kentd71

I have another child and he need a saddle ride on. This would go great with my one just like it. Thanks for the giveaway. This one is too good to pass up.


----------



## vigilguy

Thanks Rex. Mighty generous of you. Count me in as well.

Charlie Jennings
http://www.bearriveroutfitters.com


----------



## goingnutsmom

Oh I could really use that! I pack with does and it is very hard to get a saddle to fit properly!


----------



## rowangoat

Sign me up please! Thanks for everything you do!


----------



## Goatstopack

Hard to believe it has been a year already. Thanks for another great giveaway!!! Count us in. BK


----------



## bentmettle

these would be pretty awesome...


----------



## Hasligrove

Oh what a happy new year it would be. Count me in please.


----------



## secretcreek

I love sending people to check out this forum...can't believe it's been a whole year! These NW saddles are great!!! I'm hopeful... whoever wins will be blessed.


----------



## sweetmusic

A year already? I better pay more attention! And thank you for the chance to enter. What a great drawing and what a great forum.


----------



## Jeff Horner

My first post.what a great give away. I just lost one of my packers, he bound up after an 8 miler. Vets guess stones. so I'm one saddle heavy for a while. If I was to win, please donate to someone under 18 new to packing. Again what a great giveaway. GOD BLESS.


----------



## Stephen

OH boy, oh boy,this is a great give a way, 
Could always use another one of those.... 
Ok put us in the drawing..  and to all have a Merry Christmas... And a Happy hiking new year..


----------



## sweetgoatmama

COunt me in! I can't believe it's a year already either.


----------



## schmelzloretta

WOW!!! Count me in, Thanks


----------



## cryptobrian

Wow, Rex ... that's quite a give-away!! Definately count me in ...


----------



## lenallen

Incredibly generous. Please enter me. I may need to put one of my boyz on a diet so he can slip in to a stylish new saddle. Way cool.


----------



## Freedom

Oh Yes!! please enter my name for this great saddle..
I have one of your wooden ones and can say it is awsome!

My boy likes it too









Thank you for this and Mery Christmas Everyone!


----------



## amcoy

Count me in too!


----------



## Ann in NH

I soooooo need one of these!! PICK ME PICK ME!!!


----------



## smwaldrip

Hi Rex,

I've been enjoying the forum a lot, thanks for the work you do to keep it going. Please sign me up for the saddle, thanks!

Happy Holidays,
Susan
Enchanted Packgoats LLC
www.enchantedpackgoats.com


----------



## tiger408

Happy One Year Anniversary to The Packgoat Forum!!!

and count me in for the custom packsaddle please


----------



## ColoGoatGuys

Hi Rex,

Thanks for your generosity for this month's (and all past months, as well) give-away. Thanks also for your friendly and informed advice on the phone and by email and for this forum. Your contributions are priceless!!! Please enter us in the give-away. If we won, this saddle would match the one that I already have for the evil Oberhasli twins, Castor and Pollux. The temperature this week has been as low as -19 degrees F and there were several days when the day highs were only 14 with no sun to be found. Ugh!!! Today we reached a high of 32 degrees and the goaties thought it was a heat wave!! They were totally lovable and giving kisses like they thought I was responsible for the reprieve.

Happy Holidays,
Holly and the ColoGoatGuys


----------



## kmgjfd

Please sign us up for the December drawing. Thanks so much for all your time and effort keeping this forum going.

John & Karen


----------



## salmonfisher77

Please count me in! 

Thanks Mike Shirley


----------



## Ava

oooh, maybe it would fit my little dude.


----------



## lonitamclay

count me in. it would be great to have one


----------



## gail

Well, we don't have a teal colored one, my favorite color.
I was just up the Lochsa/Highway 12, yesterday, at least a foot of very wet snow, anywhere off the highway.
I didn't get to go on any pack trips this summer, because of my job highway flagging, so have been trying to be inventive on how to go packing in the Winter.
So far, it has been by internet, looking at other's photos.
I did get the pleasure of seeing a trailer of goats go up by, then come back down river, and I made a point of going back about 4 vehicles to visit with him, he had been up Meadow Creek/off the Selway River/in Idaho. He was from Southern Idaho.
I also got to visit with a neat gal in a van, with puppies and two pack goats in the back, it was a quick visit, we both wished we could of been able to visit longer.
Next year, next year.
gail
Love my goats, and my backyard mtns.
Thanks Rex


----------



## Rodrick

Sweet- glad I registered- like the format


----------



## DawnnW

Awesome - count me in. What a great give away.

Dawn
NY


----------



## SARBelgians

Such an awesome idea!! Thank you for the opportunity to win! Please put my name in the drawing. Hopefully, I can surprise my husband with it. He is training his first pack goat. 

Thanks,

Jillian McIntosh


----------



## saph

Sign me up, please!


----------



## K1GER

Greetings and best wishes. I have my first pack goat prospect born in April 2009. I have as yet to get the gear we will need. He is spoiled, knows me and his name. He is solidly bonded and getting rather big. He is an Oberhasil / Nubian (oops) cross. We call him an ohno!

73

K1GER


----------



## beverlyevens

A pack saddle would be great... Benny would look awesome.


----------



## pattyb2u

That outfit would look great on one of my wethers. Thanks for the offer. Yes, I would love to be entered in the drawing.
Patty B. in north Idaho


----------



## hend_rex

Its my birthday this month and it always gets overshadowed by Christmas. I sure would be cool to win.....


----------



## bbell

I would love to have that pack. Put me in please.

Brandon


----------



## dshoup

Thank you for your generosity. Sign me up...


----------



## LuckytohaveFarm

Wow, a friend told me about this great forum. I'm so glad she sent me the link. 

Thank you for your generosity. I'm so excited about the possibility of winning. My big girl will look so great in that pack. We've been training but I don't have a pack yet, so it would be a great 'new year' gift to win this pack. My girl hops right into the back of the Subaru (you should see the looks we get!) :lol: and just loves to hike in the woods.

Janet


----------



## catsaw7

I would love to have a custom saddle. I have 1 up and coming packgoat that needs one.


----------



## imported_Nathan

I would love to enter


----------



## old_tradition_farm

I would like to be included.
Thanks, 
Lori B.


----------



## ali pearson

Red is a good color on my goats- sign me up! thank you Northwest packgoats! 
 
ali


----------



## DKalakay

I would like a dozen of these but then I'd have to get more goats so one will do.
Denise


----------



## mjoe

Sign me up please.

Thanks Joe


----------



## markmann

This be a last-minute entry to the December giveaway. :idea: !!
Big Thanks Rex and Northwest Packgoats. 
Happy New Year everyone!
Mark in Estacada, OR


----------



## Steve_Rooster&amp;Peanut

*Happy New Year to All!!!! *

....from Rooster, Peanut and Steve


----------



## Meggen

count me in Rex and Terri,
thanks!
Meggen


----------



## SilverSage

Ooooohhh! Sign me up, too, please! That looks awesome!


----------



## goaties4me

WOW! This is awesome!

I've not won any of the prizes yet so if this were my turn, I'd sure be estatic! 

Thankyou to the sponsor/donor for such a neat prize!


----------



## Stormyecho

Wow! sign me up!


----------



## Rex

The winner of the 2009 grand prize is Steve_Rooster&Peanut!!!!

Congratulations!!

Thanks to everyone who participated in the forum this year. I'm sure next year will be even bigger and better!


----------

